# In the UK BT is advertising 2 million wireless hot spots. How?



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Two million wireless hot spots? That's one in ten households. I'm guessing that if you have a BT broadband connection with one of their Homehub access points you are now part of this network.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 20, 2010)

Your guess is probably right. Either that, or they're just plain lying.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm sure BT just made a deal with other wireless hotspot providers. The deal allows BT users to login even though the hotspot is not operated by BT. There are several Dutch providers with a similar setup.


----------



## rusty (Dec 20, 2010)

^ This.

http://www.btopenzone.com/find/uk/index.jsp#anchor_1
https://www.bt.com/wifi/secure/index.do?s_cid=con_FURL_btfon


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm. I'm beginning to think the answer is 'barefaced lies' here.


----------



## rusty (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, that would be BT all over, 

https://nodpi.org/2010/10/14/two-years-of-corruption-lies-and-deceit/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

rusty said:
			
		

> ^ This.
> 
> http://www.btopenzone.com/find/uk/index.jsp#anchor_1
> https://www.bt.com/wifi/secure/index.do?s_cid=con_FURL_btfon



So it's a bit of both. They made a deal with other providers including FON. FON is actually a network of users that have opened up their home network.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FON


----------

